# The imminent decline of hipsterism



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Apparently hipsterism (hipsterhood? hipsterity?) is now on the decline, having become too mainstream, in accordance to this article from Swedish Metro on a course in hipsterism coming this fall:
https://translate.google.com/transl...lara-sig-att-blihipster/EVHmhz!tSfc1G7HZsCPM/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ÄNTLIGEN!!! I hate hipsters! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> ÄNTLIGEN!!! I hate hipsters! :icon_smile_wink:


Earl, if you detest hipsters then you need to give a look to this blog:

https://unhappyhipsters.com/

Enjoy


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

To stay true to my hipster roots I've decided that rebelling against the establishment is no longer cool. So I've come to dressing like the establishment.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Certainly no one here thinks that good sense is going to come rushing in to replace "ironic cool"? That sort of hopefulness can only be described as well-curated and authentic.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Well that just cannot be Trad!, but then I guess it never was!


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

phyrpowr said:


> Certainly no one here thinks that good sense is going to come rushing in to replace "ironic cool"? That sort of hopefulness can only be described as well-curated and authentic.


I doubt it, but J. Crew was very much a gateway drug for Generation Y as they entered the office environment. I started there, but found my way to Brooks Brothers and Allen Edmonds in a few years.


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

I have noticed the hipster enclaves of Southern California such as Los Feliz and Silver Lake in Los Angeles and the South Coast Metro area in Orange County have most definitely lowered their respective hipster to non-hipster ratios and are now more in line. I didn't see a single hipster 3 weeks ago on a trip to Chicago, but perhaps that look and mindset never quite caught on in the midwest. 

I must say I will be excited to be free of the droves of ironic mustaches, vintage polo's, skinny jeans, Pabst Blue Ribbon and fixed gear bicycles donned by thousands that all did it "before it was cool". Like any raging underground trend, the look has been whored out to the mainstream and now is deemed uncool. I will say hipsterism lasted 2 years longer than I expected.

How many hipsters does it take to screw in a lightbulb? You wouldn't know, it is an obscure number you have probably never heard of.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I, for one, will not be satisfied until the unshaven look is considered repulsive by young ladies and disappears. Sexy? Bah!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Crap, if its over it will just be catching on here in the PeoplesRepublik.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

*AaroninOC* 
New Member

Join DateSeptember 1st, 2013LocationSurfside, Newport Coast, CA USAPosts20 


....I didn't see a single hipster 3 weeks ago on a trip to Chicago, but perhaps that look and mindset never quite caught on in the midwest.

Depends on which neighborhood you were at...plenty of them here.

Wasnt hipster-ism doomed, like all other "movements", from its inception? The inevitability of age seems to dictate a shelf life for such. Enjoy it while it lasts. ​


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I first heard the term hipster in the theme song to the TV show 77 Sunset Strip. 

I more or less didn't notice the current hipster clothing fashion, as the look, especially the turned up Levi's, seemed to me some sort of nerd retro costume. 50 years ago one rolled up the cuffs of Levi's because they didn't come in many sizes. 

The term hipster, as I understand it to be descriptive of a social type in the US, seems to me to refer to a hip member of the demimonde, perhaps found in Times Square of the late 1940's or early 50's, sharply dressed rather than looking like a nerd high school kid. Herbert Huneke (sp?), a figure in the Beat generation's early years in New York, is an example of the sociological type I have in mind.

Gurdon


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

*Joseph Peter*
Wasnt hipster-ism doomed, like all other "movements", from its inception? The inevitability of age seems to dictate a shelf life for such. Enjoy it while it lasts.
​
Yes.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Hipsterism was old before it started!!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It will mutate into something that looks different. Same attitude, though. And with the ever-shortening attention span, I'd say the 1990s now count as "retro." Probably considered retro already, for all I know. But I'm not a hipster.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes the 1990's are retro. I have read comments on YouTube where young people are describing certain music and modes of dress as "so 1990's". I also have read "The 90's were so cool I wish I had been alive then." My antennae for deciphering what makes something "1990's" is not very well tuned though. Grunge? Bill Clinton? The third or fourth cycle of tie-dye being cool?



Patrick06790 said:


> It will mutate into something that looks different. Same attitude, though. And with the ever-shortening attention span, I'd say the 1990s now count as "retro." Probably considered retro already, for all I know. But I'm not a hipster.


----------



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

Actually I hope it doesn't go in to decline lest some even more obnoxious styles take over.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I believe the trend changes so much that it is difficult to follow. As someone who went to high school and college between 2000 and 2009, this is a pretty accurate progression.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Photographed this morning at a local Books A Million book store:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

universitystripe said:


> I believe the trend changes so much that it is difficult to follow. As someone who went to high school and college between 2000 and 2009, this is a pretty accurate progression.
> 
> View attachment 9692


The scenester scene was way better than the hipster scene. Less pretension, fewer mustaches, more arpeggio sweeps and fight-dancing.

I can't be the only guy on here who had at least one friend who said things like "caffeine is a drug and drugs are poison, bro" and then did the hardcore "two-stepping" fight-dance at shows at the local Masonic lodge or VFW or whatever their local bands could rent.

For the uninitiated, "two-stepping" is depicted below. This was the official "dance" of the screamo/hardcore/whatever scene:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

It may not be caffeine, but them boys are sure fueled by something other than natural enthusiasm.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> It may not be caffeine, but them boys are sure fueled by something other than natural enthusiasm.


Most likely one of the following: hatred for their parents' rules and traditional family values, pressure to fit-in, a need to be noticed, teenage angst, mild annoyance that someone else in the mosh pit had a slightly shaggier-yet-pointier haircut [exhibit 1], or remembering how embarrassing and insulting it was that time their dad asked why they wore girls' jeans, what the deal with the bandana was, and if the girls' jeans and bandanas was "a gay thing or something (not that it matters, I'd still love you)."

Exhibit 1:


----------

